# So you want to be a K9 handler?



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

it was a slow day today. i used my phone to take a little video of the dog while i was driving around on patrol. this is what he's like ALL DAY LONG. good thing was nobody was out walking around so at least he's quiet in this clip. 

http://www.zippyvideos.com/8716001396438316/1221061618-00/


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah that looks familiar :lol:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

that was actually slowed down A BIT. that was at about 4:00. we started at 7:00. when we first clear the station, it's like that but in 3X speed...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: Lyka does this thing in her crate where she bounces left to right at top speed faster than I thought any dog could change direction over n over n over, she'll go like that till I tell her to shut up because its accompanied by this high pitched screaming noise :roll: Gotta love hyper dogs!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> :lol: Lÿka does this thing in her crate where she bounces left to right at top speed faster than I thought any dog could change direction over n over n over, she'll go like that till I tell her to shut up because its accompanied by this high pitched screaming noise :roll: Gotta love hyper dogs!


noise is not an issue. i have a friend that can keep him quiet. maybe you know him. his name is Dogtra. that's why i keep an e-collar on him while on patrol. it's not because i'm afraid of not being able to out/call-off/etc, but just to keep him quiet...


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I wanta see him when your running code - lights and siren  Nice containment - Ray Allen?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I wanta see him when your running code - lights and siren  Nice containment - Ray Allen?


yeah, it's a Ray Allen. i don't like it. our next cars will have the havis-shields inserts. have you seen them? AWESOME. they're powder coated so they don't get that black oxide build up. that stuff turns my dog black...


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

No I had not see them - just went to their site. Look pretty good except I personally like the bars versus the lattice work. Is the front sliding door bars or lattice - can't see it in their pics. Will it integrate with the door popper/savy van or whatever set-up you are currently using or will you have to purchase all that new as well? The "powers that be" were serious penny pinchers where I worked - thank God for business owners who were willing to open their purse strings. Almost all money obtained through Narc Seizures (Fed/State) went to "pet projects" not having to do with K-9. :roll:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> No I had not see them - just went to their site. Look pretty good except I personally like the bars versus the lattice work. Is the front sliding door bars or lattice - can't see it in their pics. Will it integrate with the door popper/savy van or whatever set-up you are currently using or will you have to purchase all that new as well? The "powers that be" were serious penny pinchers where I worked - thank God for business owners who were willing to open their purse strings. Almost all money obtained through Narc Seizures (Fed/State) went to "pet projects" not having to do with K-9. :roll:


i believe the gate is of the lattice type as well. not positive though. good thing is that the havis insert is actually a bit cheaper. it will work with the bail out system we have now. same with temp electronics. only thing we'll have to purchase is the havis fan (which is half the cost of the ray allen one). i'm not a big fan of ray allen and i try to avoid them if i can (although you might not know it by looking around. we just bought a ray allen suit. i buy the ramtech leashes and i'm going to buy one of the RAM muzzles :roll: . but i hate them. honest :wink: )....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

12-04-06

Sure I will take the job. Seems normal enough.

I really just replied to say HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa you have to run around in a Ray Allen junksuit.

Sandro, who is a new member to this forum has figured out the well kept secret of where to get suit material. His wife has a Masters or something crazy like that in fashion design so he is gonna make me a suit.

No, you don't get to know, so there.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i had NOTHING to do with our purchase of the ray allen suit. another guy in the unit was given the task of getting a suit. so he got the biggest, puffiest, most unrealistic bitesuit for n00bs that he could find. when i take bites, i'll still wear our old hard dogs suit. i like to be able to feel the dog a little bit to know how his grips are. also on the big fat ray allen suit, NONE of the mali's/dutchies can get a full mouth on that thing and the GSD's can barely or not at all get one either (if you care about that sort of thing :wink: ).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So what about my new job as a dog handler?????


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.blackwaterusa.com/employment/eddhandler.asp


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OOOO working for neo-fascist pigs with penis envy. I cannot wait to sign up to go get blown up because of some strange faith in a dog's ability to find an explosive device seconds before it blows up in my face.

I'm ready!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh boy. How much time do I have to get out of the house before this "project" comes to kill me? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> 12-04-06


fixed it....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I got a Demanet suit I've been wanting to sell  it does not fit the decoy I am now using - ewwwww on Ray Allen suits. Hard dogs in my opinion is not much better. Not to sure about the brand my decoy uses now but I think it is stuffed with pillow filling  - the padding shifts to much and Jarko tends to find this "sweet spot". Poor guy can't put gauntlets on and wear my Euro Joe - to tight.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Put the jambierres over it, or tugs underneath it.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jeff--i finally figured out who you remind me of :idea: 

House on "House"--one of 3 tv programs i watch on a regular basis. you're just as nasty/opinionated/straightforward/right (?) (i am, as you well know a nOOb). i personally love his attitude--are you a tv star and we don't know it :?: :?: 

or do you have some sort of ghost-writer??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> jeff--i finally figured out who you remind me of :idea:
> 
> House on "House"--one of 3 tv programs i watch on a regular basis. you're just as nasty/opinionated/straightforward/right (?) (i am, as you well know a nOOb). i personally love his attitude--are you a tv star and we don't know it :?: :?:
> 
> or do you have some sort of ghost-writer??


"House" is a great TV show, IMHO. Hugh Laurie is terrific.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> ann freier said:
> 
> 
> > jeff--i finally figured out who you remind me of :idea:
> ...


please stay on topic in my thread...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ann I actually have the degree though. He is just a puppet.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> please stay on topic in my thread...


Yes please stay on topic, wouldn't want to have to lock Tim's thread


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Tim Martens said:
> 
> 
> > please stay on topic in my thread...
> ...


funny thing is she doesn't know i'm messing with her. if she did, she would have replied with a quasi-witty response. her silence says she thinks i'm serious... :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey, wait a minute! :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

hey tim--at least i amuse myself :wink: even if no one else. now get back OT.


----------

